# Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?



## ramgad (8. Dez. 2013)

Hallo! 

Ich bin in meinem ersten "Teichwinter" und etwas irritiert und besorgt.

Plötzlich habe ich eine ganze Handbreite Wasserverlust?! Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass vor Sturm Xaver der Teich voll war! Danach hätte er doch eher überlaufen müssen?! :?

Die Pumpe ist schon ausgeschaltet, der Filter entleert.

Jetzt habe ich leichte Panik, dass der __ Rohrkolben im Teich sich in einem Jahr durch meine Folie gearbeitet hat?! Aus dem Pflanzkorb ist er jedenfalls unten raus, was ich jetzt sehen konnte da Xaver die Pflanze umgepustet hat. (Ja, ich werde ihn im Frühjahr auf JEDEN Fall in einen Mörtelkübel setzen  )

Ich habe im Spätsommer größere Steine in den gesamten Uferbereich getan, aber im Sommer ist mir so ein radikale Wasserverlust nicht aufgefallen.
Bei der derzeitigen Witterung kann ich Verdunstung in der Menge nur durch Wind eher ausschließen, oder? Mein Boden ist übrigens ein extrem verdichteter lehmhaltiger Boden. 

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Markierung gesetzt und beobachte die Angelegenheit mit Argusaugen
 :beten


----------



## Patrick K (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo 

Ich  habe auch durch den Wind, wenige cm Wasser verloren ,wenn dein Teich relativ ungeschützt steht, kann es schon durch den Wind kommen , es ist natürlich nicht auszuschliessen das ein durchdringen im Lehmboden vorliegt

Ich würde einfach nachfüllen und erstmal abwarten :smoki

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo!

Der Wasserverlust bei Wind ist stärker als der bei Sonnenschein.
Fülle entsprechend Wasser nach solange es noch problemlos möglich ist.
WW ist auch im Winter sehr sinnvoll, insbesondere dann, wenn der Filter nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo!
Ich war mal in Deinem Profil und habe auch Deine Bilder betrachtet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht der eine __ Rohrkolben, sondern das viele Gras (Docht-oder auch Kapillar-Wirkung genannt).
Wie mähst Du überhaupt den Rasen,das der Rasenschnitt nicht in Deinen Teich fällt.
Eine eindeutige Trennung in Form einer Rasenkannte( Stein oder anderes) währe durch aus angebracht. Das ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag oder Mutmaßung, da ich annehme die Bilder sind schon etwas älter.
Auch könnte der Zierkies zu einer höheren Verdunstung bei starken Wind sein Anteil liefern.
Spätesten's nach den zweiten oder dritten Sturm hast Du genug Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Einen Teich eins zu eins gibt es nicht, jeder Teich ist eigentlich ein Unikat.

MfG Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich war mal in Deinem Profil und habe auch Deine Bilder betrachtet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht der eine __ Rohrkolben, sondern das viele Gras (Docht-oder auch Kapillar-Wirkung genannt).
> ...............Eine eindeutige Trennung in Form einer Rasenkannte( Stein oder anderes) währe durch aus angebracht. ..MfG Ron!


Hallo Ron, 
habe mir auch mal die Bilder angesehen. Ist auf dem Bild mit dem Frosch nicht eine deutliche Folienkannte zu sehen? 
Müsste doch als Kapillarsperre reichen. Kann natürlich jetzt der Rasen schon in den Teich gewachsen sein wenn die Kannte nicht gepflegt wurde.


----------



## samorai (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Na ja,Totto.........
Mehr oder weniger sind es Annahmen. Er hat seinen Teich gebaut und nun muß er über ein Ausschluss Verfahren die möglichen Ursachen in betracht ziehen und ggf. abstellen.
Das Ufer ist nicht gerade hoch, oder wie hoch waren die Wellen an diesem Tag, oder kreuselt sich der Wind an einem Bauwerk oder im Gelände so, das er Wasser mit raus reißt. Ist alles sehr Hypothetisch. Im Prinzip gibt es nur eine Regel::: Beaobachten und noch mal's beobachten!

MfG Ron!


----------



## ramgad (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Moin ihr Lieben und Danke für Eure Kommentare!

Jepp, rundherum gibt es eine Folienkante, beim Kiesweg hab ich zusätzlich noch einen "Greenliner" eingebaut, um das Ufer zu stabilisieren. 

Die Rasenrante wird derzeit noch liebevoll mit der Hand geschnitten  Mein erster Blick galt auch gleich dem möglichen Kappilareffekt an der Seite, aber der Rasen hält sich schön brav aus dem Teich raus.

Wenn es hell wird mach ich mal ein Foto von der derzeitigen Wasserlage, damit ihr euch ein besseres Bild machen könnt.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Digicat (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Servus

Upps ... jetzt wirds aber schon bald wieder dunkel 

Ja, ja der Wind, das himmlische Kind :beten

Schon mal einen Teich dampfen gesehen 

Dann noch ein bisserl Wind ...

und schwupps fehlen paar Liter ...


----------



## Ulli (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist auch aufgefallen, daß ich im Winter vermehrt Wasserverlust habe. Dabei ist mein Teich abgedeckt mit einer Art Gewächshausdach und 1 cm dicker Noppenfolie. 

Innen dampft und tropft es, das verdunstete Wasser kondensiert an der Folie und läuft gegen den Teichrand ab, ich denke mal da geht das Waser dann hin ? Aber mehr als im Sommer, wenn die Sonne scheint und das Wasser 20 Grad und mehr hat?

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## troll20 (9. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es weniger mit den Temp. zu tun hat, dafür mehr mit dem was die luft in der Lage ist an Wasser auf zu nehmen und ab zu transportieren. 
Auch wenn im Sommer die Temperatur höher ist und die Luft damit theoretisch mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann, ist im Sommer auch die Sättigung höher. 

LG Rene


----------



## jolantha (10. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo Dagmar,
bei mir fehlen im Herbst und Winter manchmal locker bis 6 cm Wasser, und die Kapillarsperre ist okay.
Ich frag mich schon gar nicht mehr, wer mir das immer klaut, beim nächsten Regen ist alles wieder gut


----------



## ramgad (12. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo. Die Physik wäre eine Erklärung, aber müsste dann der Wasserspiegel nicht weiter sinken? Kam mir bisher nicht So vor. Das Hochladen vom Bild will nicht funktionieren. Probiere es weiter. 
Werde am Wochenende Wasser auffüllen und tagsüber regelmäßige Kontrollen machen. Hoffe ihr habt recht :-D


----------



## ramgad (12. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Das versprochene Foto:


----------



## Werner W (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Hallo
so ein hoher Wasserverlust der dannn plötzlich aufhört? 
Ich glaub deine Befürchtungen werden sich bestätigen. 
Tippe mal darauf, daß du irgendwo ein Loch in der Folie hast. 
Liegt unter der Folie und unter den Steinen ein Vlies?


----------



## ramgad (13. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*



Werner W schrieb:


> Liegt unter der Folie und unter den Steinen ein Vlies?



Guten Morgen Werner, 

unter der Folie ist Vlies. Aber nicht nochmal zwischen Folie und Steinen?! :shock


----------



## ramgad (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Verstärkte Wasserverdunstung im Winter?*

Update nach Auffüllen und zwei Tagen Wartezeit:

Keine sichtbare Wasserstandsänderung!  
Ergo gab es entweder eine Sturmflut, außergewöhnliche physikalische Verhältnisse oder verd... durstige Fische.

Meine Leckage-Panik hat sich gelegt aber ich bleibe aufmerksam. 

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Adventsonntag und schöne Weihnachtstage!


----------

